# Signed up for my first road test!



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I have taken the dive, let's hope it pays off. I am scheduled for a morning test on January 3rd.









If anyone has any tips for a first tester like me, please post them.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it man! Best of luck. My only advice is, practice the route he's going to take you on. If you don't really know it, just try driving in the area to get a general idea.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Try try try to imagine that you're sitting next to someone you're comfortable with. I've yet to schedule my 3rd attempt at passing. Lol.


----------



## jjbutterworth (Nov 2, 2010)

When you first arrive at the testing center back into your parking spot, especially if you have trouble doing that, the tester might give you credit for that part of the test if you they see that you can back into a parking spot. Good luck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't let the tester get to you - he is only there to do his job. 
Anticipation is ALWAYS worse than the actual event itself.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

jjbutterworth said:


> When you first arrive at the testing center back into your parking spot, especially if you have trouble doing that, the tester might give you credit for that part of the test if you they see that you can back into a parking spot. Good luck.


I have to park under an brick awning for a vehicle inspection and start the test from there.



Gorillaz said:


> Glad to hear it man! Best of luck. My only advice is, practice the route he's going to take you on. If you don't really know it, just try driving in the area to get a general idea.


I asked about that, and the lady said the routes are always different from tester to tester. I have practice in the area a lot though. I really need to work on my stops. >_<

Thank you, all for your inspiration and tips.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck! Just try to do as much practicing as possible so you (hopefully) won't be too nervous. I just got my license a few months ago after several years being without. I let mine expire (I wasn't driving, so I didn't keep up with it), and I couldn't renew it without taking the test. Well, it too me a few years, but I finally worked up the nerve. And, lemme tell you, it feels GREAT to have it back (even if I still don't like to drive!).


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I took my test(s) this past summer and finally got my license the end of August. 
I failed my first two tests for stupid little things. The first time, I stopped at a stop sign and then rolled forward to see past the parked car on the corner without coming to a second stop before I finally pulled out. The second time, I pulled into a four-way intersection (while the light was green) to make a turn but couldn't finish the turn because a car coming toward me sped up, so I was stuck in the intersection. The light turned red and I had to make the turn so I wasn't still in the middle of the intersection. 
So make sure you know all of the rules! If you didn't take driver's ed (like me), read a driver's manual. (My state DMV puts one out. You may be able to find it on your state's DMV website. That's what I did before my final test!) Otherwise, buckle up, make sure you adjust your mirrors and seat, or mention that you drove there so everything is already adjusted. Check before you merge or switch lanes. Go the speed limit. And try to stay as relaxed as you can. 
Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

my test is tomorrow >_<


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Good luck and keep cool.*



lonely badger said:


> I have taken the dive, let's hope it pays off. I am scheduled for a morning test on January 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi dude, I remember my first test, I failed for accidentally being about 4 mph over the speed limit oops! :haha (passed the 2nd time though). It was a bit nerve racking but just try and make sure the examiner sees you looking in your mirrors plenty of times, even when you're not reversing. Other than that just keep your cool, remember what you've been taught and try and enjoy it, I hope your examiner is not a strict stress freak too, if they aren't then you can usually have a joke with them to calm your nerves.

Good luck anyway dude!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have no tips. I was so nervous. I don't know how I passed the first time. I think it was because my examiner was very nice.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, here we are again, lonely badger. I hope you pass.

The testers around my area are serious business. The tester asked me how I was. I answered honestly. I said "I'm kinda nervous". She tore me up after I said that.

So maybe one tip I can give is try to appear confident.


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jan 2, 2011)

You are so lucky. I haven't even been able to push myself to get my permit (again). I am 23!!!! Yes, very embarrassing. Good luck!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I PASSED!!!!! :yay







:yay

Only had 7 misses on my test. I kicked ***!

Anyone need a ride?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats! I could use a lift to school. Every day? It'd be purely for your benefit and practice.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You know what? I'm really proud of you man.
I took a special interest in you a few months back, and now here you are, with your own driver's license. 

Just remember who was there with you every step of the way!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations! I made sure to check back today to see how it went. I remember how excited I was when I passed, and how happy I was that so many people on SAS were proud of me too.
So great job!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

lonely badger said:


> I PASSED!!!!! :yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job dude! The only thing I remember about that awful test was being worried about my ability to stop on a line, which I did perfectly, and not worried at all about parallel parking which I was a natural at in practice, but bombed to the point that even though everything else was perfect, I lost so many points just in this that had I lost one more I would have failed.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> You know what? I'm really proud of you man.
> I took a special interest in you a few months back, and now here you are, with your own driver's license.
> 
> Just remember who was there with you every step of the way!


 How could I forget you *Cheesecake. 
*
The best part about the test. I got a very pretty female driving examiner.









You never forget your first........driving examiner. :blush


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> Congratulations! I made sure to check back today to see how it went. I remember how excited I was when I passed, and how happy I was that so many people on SAS were proud of me too.
> So great job!


Thank you, Miss Meggie

With so little family left talking to me, news like this shortly celebrated. I am very lucky, to even know of people on this site, much less be proud of me.



gilt said:


> Yes!! Congrats!





lonelyjew said:


> Awesome job dude! The only thing I remember about that awful test was being worried about my ability to stop on a line, which I did perfectly, and not worried at all about parallel parking which I was a natural at in practice, but bombed to the point that even though everything else was perfect, I lost so many points just in this that had I lost one more I would have failed.


Thank you, gilt and lonelyjew :high5

I got a great score! The only thing I bombed on was the parallel parking.


----------

